
Google Season of Docs – Connecting technical writers with open source projects - anirudhmurali
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2019/03/introducing-season-of-docs.html
======
awasum_yannick
This is wonderful. Most OOS have broken documentation. This will really help
alot of people out there.

